# graduating tomorrow



## quiet_one (Jun 14, 2006)

It's hard to believe, but tomorrow I will graduate with a bachelor's degree in nursing. It's been difficult, but I made it. Even if I go back for a different degree later, I'm glad I stuck this one out :yes


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

That's awesome. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Great. Congratulations. Good Luck with your career.


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

That is great!!!! I am also graduating with an associates in Mass Media. My college can't crank out enough nurses! That's admirable that you chose that profession.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

Great job that is so awesome!!! :boogie :boogie I was absolutely ecstatic when I graduated since with my anxiety I have no idea how I was able to stick it out. It took me 5 1/2 years and a few courses I had to repeat, but I'm glad I did it. I've sometimes considered going into veterinary nursing, but right now it's all about the money ... sad how everything is all about the money these days! But anyway, I digress.


----------



## quiet_one (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone!  
RedBlueFish, do you have a degree in nursing as well? I've never heard of veterinary nursing, but that sounds cool.


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

Congrats! Sorry I'm a bit late with the congrats LOL. Since I just had a baby and spent some time in a hospital, I have such respect for nurses, and that is a job I could never do. So, CONGRATS!!!!! Good luck with the career!


----------



## quiet_one (Jun 14, 2006)

> Congrats! Sorry I'm a bit late with the congrats LOL. Since I just had a baby and spent some time in a hospital, I have such respect for nurses, and that is a job I could never do. So, CONGRATS!!!!! Good luck with the career!


 - Thank you! And congratulations on your baby!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - nursing is a tough area! There is a lot of pressure, but a lot of reward for the effort.
Congratulations on your success - :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## ACAC (Nov 11, 2003)

Congrat!!! I used to work at nursing school as a research assistant, so I know how demanding the course works are.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

quiet_one said:


> It's hard to believe, but tomorrow I will graduate with a bachelor's degree in nursing. It's been difficult, but I made it. Even if I go back for a different degree later, I'm glad I stuck this one out :yes


Congratulations!!!!

amazing accomplishment


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

Congratulations on getting your bachelors.


----------



## sherrysilver (Dec 10, 2004)

Congrats to your success ,I'm sure you worked hard for it and now its going to pay off :boogie perserverence and patience are two great tools needed in life to reach any goal ... :yes


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Congrats! That's so awesome :boogie

*crosses fingers* _just two and a half more years..._


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

quiet_one said:


> It's hard to believe, but tomorrow I will graduate with a bachelor's degree in nursing. It's been difficult, but I made it. Even if I go back for a different degree later, I'm glad I stuck this one out :yes


That's great! Congrats!


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Wow, that's fantastic! :nw


----------



## quiet_one (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone


----------



## red_reagel (Nov 21, 2006)

Omg, sorry I didn't post sooner. Congratulations!!!! I hear nursing is really hard (i dont think i'll be able to do it). But you must be really talented and smart to get in.


----------



## Rob (Sep 25, 2005)

Im happy to see this. The thing that gets me is school work and getting good grades is almost a stress free task for me. But something as small as a speech class next semester has me so anxious and paranoid im ready to drop out with a 3.6 gpa.
I pray and hope one day Ill be able to say "i graduated", but as the days near closer im just not sure if i can do it.


----------



## mshopeful (Nov 14, 2005)

Congratulations quiet_one! You are capable of anything. :boogie 

I was so excited to read your post. I've been working on a nursing degree for the longest and I just wonder how 'd you do it?


----------

